# To boil or not to boil butter/water/



## tacoboy (Jul 13, 2009)

mmj
Read many many posts and still a little confused. 

I,m sold on the water butter mix method. 

Seems many say to cook for long periods (8hrs)at low temps. Others say boil for 1hr. Some say if boiled thc will vape. 
I wanna do the 1hr method but do not wanna vape off all the thc. Water only gets 212 which is not hot enough to vape. Right wrong? 

Any advice would be great
thanks


----------



## tacoboy (Jul 13, 2009)

nobodys got an opinion on the subject? Really looking forward to making my butter. Just needs to dry a tad more. Still remember getting a free old/stale brownie from a bud. Actually felt like I was tripping,the effect was extreme.Wanna get there again. 
puff puff pass


----------



## curious.george (Jul 13, 2009)

tacoboy said:


> mmj
> Read many many posts and still a little confused.
> 
> I,m sold on the water butter mix method.
> ...


Boiling definitely does bad things to the THC, but only 1 hour should be ok, lower heat for longer is better, but 1 hour of boil will work.


----------



## tacoboy (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks,waters boiling.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Jul 14, 2009)

Different THC compounds have different solubilities. Some can be dissolved in Fat some in Alcohol... Heat is also your enemy, but heat also facilitates the transferance. So THE BEST WAY TO DO THIS IS... Clarified Alcohol butter.

First clarify your butter. This means that you need to boil off all of the water. Butter is generally 80% fat 15% water and 5 % milk solids(the white bits that you see when the butter has melted and broken) To clarify, cook the butter until it froths. This means all the water has evaporated. We DONT WANT WATER IN OUR CONCOCTION. Water doesnt carry thc and will muck up our results.
Remember THC generally comes in resin form which is merely the essential oil of the plant, and assimilates and emulsifies with other oils. So like any oil or fat it is more viscous the warmer it is. So we need a little bit of heat and another fat or oil to blend it with. 
Also, Alcohol is constantly used in the kitchen because it breaks down amino acids. These acids contain the other half of our THC solvent.

So you have clarified butter, ground cannabis and some alcohol(something with high taste I suggest bourbon, but vodka and everclear are good too. Get your clarified butter hot, hot enough to extract flavors and oils but not hot enough to cook APPROX 130 degreees farhenheit, add your herbs and a couple tablespoons of alcohol, whisk it furiously and let it steep 24 hours in a warm place. Strain and enjoy. The alcohol will evaporate out leaving the extracted alcohol soluable compunds behind. 
.


----------



## vh13 (Jul 14, 2009)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> Different THC compounds have different solubilities. Some can be dissolved in Fat some in Alcohol... Heat is also your enemy, but heat also facilitates the transferance. So THE BEST WAY TO DO THIS IS... Clarified Alcohol butter.
> 
> First clarify your butter. This means that you need to boil off all of the water. Butter is generally 80% fat 15% water and 5 % milk solids(the white bits that you see when the butter has melted and broken) To clarify, cook the butter until it froths. This means all the water has evaporated. We DONT WANT WATER IN OUR CONCOCTION. Water doesnt carry thc and will muck up our results.
> Remember THC generally comes in
> ...


+rep for sharing a technique I've never heard of before yet looks very interesting.

So would a 10:1 butter:alcohol ratio work well?


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Jul 14, 2009)

sounds about right 10:1 would be 1lb(16 fl. oz. when melted) of butter: 1.6 ounces of Alcohol or roughly 3 Tablespoons(1 Tbs= .5 fl. oz.)
I will say when clarified the butter will reduce in volume by roughly 10% due to evaporated water to 14.5 fl. oz... But its not an exact science...


----------



## tacoboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Used about a 2 plus 0,s (barely broken up) of trim/herm bud/seeded/small bud. with around 4 plus cup water and 2 1/2 sticks butter.Boiled for 45min. Screened/frige. Only ended up getting about a stick of butter. I think the rest was stuck to the garbage. Made oatmeal cookies in 7x8 dish cooked for like 40 min. Ate a pretty big piece. Pretty strong effect in around a hr. Ate another big 1 and it pretty much wiped out a whole day. Had 1 large giggle session with a few naps. Gonna go for another in a bit. Hope this helps someone. 

Boiling for sure works.
peace out.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jul 16, 2009)

I do not boil as high heats kill the thc.
What I do is get a big ass bowl (set aside) fill it with water then pour it into a pot and add 3 sticks of REAL FAT butter, then put on low simmer, add Ganja. If bud leaf I use 1 oz, if Dank bud I use 9-11 grams (broke down as if I was twisting a fattie). Let it simmmer for one hour, then pour through a strainer (into big ass bowl) that looks like a window screen and then use a spoon to push on material so as to push all liquid through strainer. Set in the fridge until butter hardens on top of water.
 Should be about 2- 2 1/4 sticks of Ganja Butter there.


----------

